# Good News For Bristol



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

It has just been announced that a new dock is to be built at Avonmouth next to the old Avonmouth docks. A 100acre site is to be made up of reclaimed land plus the demolition of the old oil terminal to create a new container port to work alongside of Portbury. New deep water channels are to be dredged to take the next generation of ultra large container ships. An investment of £200million (borrowed privately) in the new project will create 7,500 long term jobs as well as spin off employment. This will reclaim Bristol as one of the top five ports in the country. With cargo handling having doubled in the last ten years further investment has gone into Avonmouth with the introduction of a new fresh produce terminal for goods arriving from Chile,South Africa and New Zealand, also a new aviation fuel terminall and Kone grab crane for bulk cargo are also under way at the moment. Allready the U.K;s largest car handling terminal (620,000 last year) it will surely be welcome news for this area.


----------



## hendy (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats great news,especially as im looking to move back down to North Somerset as soon as I can sell my house in Norfolk. Sounds like good news on the jobs front.


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

They have just announced on the local news that they are hoping to complete this project within the next three and a half years. I suspect the reason for this being that Southampton have recently had an extension to their existing container port turned down. Bristol Port Co are now going to jump in quick and get started in hopes of snatching the trade from them. Hence the reason for private investment.........if they wait for this government to give an answer to loaning them the £200million......then it will never get off the ground.

Better start looking at houses quick before the prices start going up around the Avonmouth area.........never thought I would be able to say those words.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Are you sure you mean £200K.


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry Dave £200million.........senior moments again


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

That's something I understand. I have a Wogan Tog Polo Shirt. Trouble is I forget I'm wearing it and end up wondering why strange women seem to be stalking me in Sainsburys.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That is very good news, I lived in the Avonmouth area in my younger days and sailed out of there for almost seven years, the place was becoming a ghost town. Most of the people I once new or went to school with have all moved out and became Ex-pats. 
For sure it will put Avonmouth back on the map again.


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Just attached a plan of the new container port, for those that know Avonmouth (Hendy & John R) it will be to the north of the old docks. I dont know how long ago you were in Avonmouth John but in the last 12 months things have been picking up rapidly. A new railhead has been built into Portbury, and an existing railhead is again being utilised in the old docks by a transport company that have relocated there. From the old docks the trading estate now stretches right out to the base of the New Severn Bridge at Severn Beach. Many new companys have appeared in this area where land is going to be at a premiumn shortly especially after yesterdays announcement.


----------



## cheddarnibbles (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't get too excited boys. I've lived in Bristol for 36 years and the local rag is very fond of pushing out fantastic stories. Only about five per cent of these schemes ever seems to materialise......and one of them was Portbury Dock which cost me (and other Bristol ratepayers ) millions ......just to get a load of Japanese cars imported on the cheap)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Asda the supermarket, will stop using Southampton as their main import port and are going to spend £20m on a new terminal at Teesport as their import centre.


----------

